# Garmin Contour Mapping?



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Works great on my 7610. It does tend to be a bit of a processor hog so not sure how it would work on the striker unit. It’s a fairly useful feature just be careful in skinny water, not sure if it accounts for tidal variances.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Back Country said:


> Seriously considering the Garmin Striker Plus 5cv with Quickdraw Contours Mapping. I fish out of my Gheenoe on relatively small lakes and ponds, and really don't care about downloadable maps. On the other hand, being able to map and store contours of the waters I fish would be really sweet. Anyone have first-hand experience with the contours mapping feature?


You can map contours of your lakes with most all GPS units today.


----------

